# World Series of Archery



## Garret_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was just seeing how many people have been introduced to "The World Series of Archery"

Wild Idea Archery in Seymour Mo will be hosting the State Qualifying shoot on March 6th along with the Missouri State shoot on March 27th.

I was just going to see if anyone had comments, concerns, thoughts, likes, dislikes, of the game.

Wild Idea Archery in Seymour MO host leagues on every Friday.

If you have any questions please contact

Garret Keith

Wild Idea Archery

Seymour, MO

417-935-BOWS

www.wildideaarchery.com


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wsoa*

I shot one a couple months ago and it was pretty good. I think it worked how it was suppose to because one guy that was in dead last and going to be elliminated drilled the red dot on the final arrow and quallified #1...Go shoot one. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Garret_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Yeah we have shot it a few times here in the shop. We are pumped, and it gives everyone a chance. 

We will be hosting the State shoot here at Wild Idea Archery, and so far we have had really positive feedback. I was just checking to see if anyone else had got the chance to shoot it, and what they thought of it.

Thanks

Garret Keith


----------



## Garret_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Wsa*

Any other opinions? or suggestions?


----------



## PerfectScore (Feb 14, 2010)

it's a fun game that everyone can enjoy in about half as much time


----------

